# Soap Making Resource product



## BrandAM (May 26, 2015)

Has anyone used essential oils from Soap Making Resource?  I have ordered and received them, the website says they are "therapeutic grade", the bottles are labeled for cosmetic use only.  They don't really smell like anything.  I have not yet made one bar of soap, am trying to gather supplies before I dive in.


----------



## boyago (May 26, 2015)

I've had the Anise, Orange 5x, and clove.  All of which seemed great and smelled as strongly as I would expect.  
I think "therapeutic grade" is one of those loosely defined terms (could be wrong) and you still have to dig in and figure out what you are actually getting.
What kinds did you get that aren't smelling like anything?


----------



## cmzaha (May 26, 2015)

There is no actual "Therapeutic Grade," recognized by fda, unless something has changed that I am not aware of, it is like saying "All Natural". You can certainly find better prices from other sources, such as Camden Grey, Liberty Naturals and New Directions Aromatics


----------



## IrishLass (May 26, 2015)

Ditto what Carolyn said. There is no such officially recognized grade such as 'therapeutic grade'. From what I understand, the Young Life company started the advertising trend of claiming that their eo's were 'therapeutic grade', and it sure sells a lot of oils for them, but there really is no such recognizable thing in the industry, and I don't believe that has changed given the recent lawsuits leveled against Young Life (and also their off-shoot DoTerra) by the governing agencies here in the US. Whenever I see the term, I think the same thing as when I see the term 'natural'. They are both meaningless to me anymore. 


IrishLass


----------

